# Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?



## gerrino (10. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe gelesen, dass Teichmolche Mitte Juni den Teich verlassen und sich unter Steinen und Büschen verstecken.
Heißt das, dass sie zu keiner Tages- und Nachtzeit im Teich aufzufinden sind?


----------



## mart376 (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hallo,
ich hatte im Frühjahr über 20 __ Molche im Teich.
Die letzten habe ich Anfang Juni gesehen...
Habe allesdings nicht Nachts nach ihnen gesucht.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hallo Gerrino!
Meine __ Molche sind auch seit einiger Zeit (Anf. Juni ) w. wie weg! In allen meinen Teichen. Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, die kommen wieder!:knuddel


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hallo, tagsüber leben sie glaub ich um diese Jahreszeit versteckt, so wie __ Kröten...
Wenn es regnet oder nachts, wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit es erlaubt, kommen sie raus gehen auf die Jagt. Es ist wichtig ihnen einen feuchten Unterschlupf zu bieten...zb. Steinhaufen im Schatten, mit __ Moos, Totholzhaufen, Laub, Pflanzendickicht... Dann sind sie geschützt vor ihren Feinden und kommen im Frühjahr wieder um abzulaichen... Bis jetzt hab ich auch noch nie welche um diese Jahreszeit gesehen... Nichtmal einen toten...Plattgefahrene Kröten gibt es bei uns ehr mal...Die können aber auch das Wandern nicht lassen...
Die Jungen __ Molche bleiben das erste Jahr im Teich und überwintern auch darin, wenn er tief genug ist...
Hab ein sehr schönes Buch: Tiere im Gartenteich vom BLVverlag... da kann man allerhand nachlesen und es sind auch schöne Bilder drin Gibt es schon einen Buchvorstellungsthread? Wenn nicht könnte ich einen anfangen 
Manchmal steht man vor den Regalen im Handel und weiß nicht, was man nehmen soll...Das Buch kann ich auf jeden Fall wärmstens empfehlen 
Viele Grüße Biotopfan


----------



## butzbacher (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*



Biotopfan schrieb:


> Die Jungen __ Molche bleiben das erste Jahr im Teich und überwintern auch darin, wenn er tief genug ist...



Hallo Biotopfan,

die Aussage ist so leider nicht korrekt. 
Die Entwicklung (in dem Fall speziell die Geschwindigkeit der Entwicklung) der Amphibienlarven hängt normalweise immer von Nahrungsangebot und/oder Wassertemperatur ab. 

Überwintern tun auch Kaulquappen, wenn die Bedingungen eine Umwandlung im Laufe des Jahres nicht zulassen.

Gruß André


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hallo, dann steht es falsch in meinem Buch, tut mir leid...Selbst hab ich es noch nicht beobachten können, dass in Herbst/ Winter noch Jungmolche da wären... Ist ja auch ehr unwarscheinlich, das man die zu sehen bekommt...
Zu fressen sollte es genug geben... Unser Teich ist nicht gefiltert und es ist Leben ohne Ende im Teich...
Auf jeden Fall sind die __ Molche teilweise im Februar schon wieder da... wo doch das Wasser noch ganzschön frisch ist und die Fische (__ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge) noch schlafen...Nur die Spitzschlammschnecken sind schneller... die kriechen sogar unter der dünnen Eisdecke rum ;-)
VG Biotopfan


----------



## uweg (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hallo,

die adulten __ Molche verlassen die Gewässer je nach Klimagebiet im Mai/Juni und die Jungmolche zur Metamorphose im July bis September. 

Allerdings gibt es auch Populationen, die zur Überwinterung in den Teich bereits im Herbst einwandern (bei Kammmolche häufiger zu beobachten). 
Somit sind diese Molche auch bereits im Februar (z.T. Januar) im Wasser u.U. unter Eis zu sehen.

VG

Uwe


----------



## Casybay (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hallo,
meine __ Molche im Garten sind so gegen 23.00 mit Taschenlampe im Garten gut zubeobachten, früher am Abend kommen sie nochnicht aus ihrem Versteck.
 
lG
Carmen


----------



## Berndt (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hallo,

anscheinend hat "irgendwer" einmal ein Buch geschrieben und alle schreiben davon ab.....
.....und jeder glaubt es und schaut nicht genau nach im Teich.......

Im klaren Frühlingswasser mit erst spärlichem Pflanzenbewuchs sind die __ Molche halt leichter zu sehen.

In meinem Teich (gebaut 2004) sind die Molche bis jetzt noch jeden Sommer im Teich geblieben, nicht nur die jungen sondern auch die älteren Generationen. 
Weder bei längeren Schönwetterperioden (Wassertemperatur bis 27 Grad), noch bei Schlechtwetter (Wassertemperatur 18 Grad) haben sie den Teich verlassen. Ich habe eigentlich nur ganz selten Molche außerhalb des Teiches gesehen (nachts mit Taschenlampe habe ich allerdings nie geschaut)

Als Kind besuchte ich oft ein "Waldbad" während der Sommerferien im Juli/August. Auch dort gab es um diese Jahreszeit massenhaft Molche im Wasser.

Beim Versuch, mit dem Kescher vorsichtig Mulm vom Teichgrund zu entfernen, landen -zig Jungmolche im Netz, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese überhaupt schon alt genug sind für ein Leben an Land.

Und diese Beobachtungen mache ich bei JEDEM Teich.
Ja, ich bin "wasserverliebt" und stehe vielleicht länger beobachtend am Ufer als andere, aber keinen Molch luftschnappend an die Oberfläche schwimmen zu sehen, dazu bedarf es einer geschlossenen Eisdecke.......

Aber eigentlich hatten wir [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16/]dieses Thema[/URL] schon, Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte), hast du inzwischen schon Sommermolche im Teich gefunden?

Schönen Tag und viel Spaß beim Sommermolchsuchen!

Berndt


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Kommt es nicht darauf an, von welcher Molch
Art wir reden ?

Manche bleiben das ganze Jahr im Teich,
andere nicht...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## uweg (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

genau,

im Titel steht __ Teichmolch. 

Kammmolche sind weit stärker "wasserliebend" und bleiben z.T. das ganze Jahr im Wasser.

Übrigens ist es schwer eine generalisierende Aussage zu machen, da die Tiere, die Gewässer und die Witterung Einfluss haben.

In Zisternen z.B. gibt es komplett aquatische Populationen, die auch nicht ertrinken. Trotzdem würde ich nicht behaupten, dass dies alle __ Molche ohne Verluste mitmachen würden.

VG

Uwe


----------



## goldfisch (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hallo Uwe,

auqatische Populationen einheimischer __ Molche ? Hast Du dazu weitere Informationen ? 

Nach dem Foto von Gerrino würde ich auf __ Bergmolch tippen.

Einzelne Teich-  oder Fadenmolchequappen  überwintern schon mal in den hiesigen Auewäldern. Die sind dann im Frühjahr so gross wie erwachsenen Molche. Vieleicht sind es auch neotone Exemplare, oder Buna-Mutanten.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## butzbacher (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> auqatische Populationen einheimischer __ Molche ? Hast Du dazu weitere Informationen ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

welches Foto von Gerrino?

Gruß André


----------



## goldfisch (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hallo Andre,
entschuldigung, ich sehe gerade das Foto ist ja von Kolja auf eine Frage von Gerrino. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22414
Grün klingt aber nicht nach __ Teichmolch.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## butzbacher (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für den Link. Das auf dem Bild ist auf jeden Fall ein __ Bergmolch. Leicht grünlich (eher helles oliv) könnte noch Teichmolchweibchen sein. Ansonsten gibt es in Deutschland keine mir bekannten grünen __ Molche.

Gruß André


----------



## uweg (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> auqatische Populationen einheimischer __ Molche ? Hast Du dazu weitere Informationen ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

es gibt Literatur zu Neotenie von Molchen in D.

Weitere Info in Mail, da ich mich aus dem Forum wegen der Moderatorinnen zurück ziehe.

Bis dann

Uwe


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Servus Uwe



> ... da ich mich aus dem Forum wegen der Moderatorinnen zurück ziehe.



Dieser Satz gefällt mir gar nicht 

Schade um dein Wissen  .... aber Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten 

Machs gut 

Im Falle eines Statement von Dir, dann aber per PN, wir wollen doch nicht den Thread versauen :schizo


----------



## danyvet (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

"Meine" __ Molche (Teichmolche) haben so ungefähr Anfang Juli mit Auswandern begonnen. Den letzten (vielleicht sind aber noch ein paar drin) hab ich vor ein paar Tagen gesehen. Eine Bekannte aus der Gasse, die seit über 20 Jahren einen Teich hat, sagt, dass ihre immer so ziemlich genau am 15. August auswandern.
Voriges Jahr ist mein Teich erst entstanden, befüllt haben wir ihn so Mitte Juni und noch am selben Tag war der erste Molch da. 2 weitere sind noch "gekommen" (besagte Bekannte hat mir 2 von ihren gebracht), alle 3 sind ebenfalls ziemlich genau mitte August ausgewandert. Die Babies waren so bis Mitte Oktober (???) da, weiß nicht mehr genau. Heuer sind schon einige Babies ausgewandert, die waren aber teilweise noch kleiner als die, die voriges Jahr länger drin waren... Vielleicht ist das auch von Region zu Region (Klima?) unterschiedlich. Ich bin in Wien daheim und da ist das Klima ja relativ mild (zumindest im Sommer *gg*)


----------



## hkkleemann (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hallo an alle!
Ich bin schon seit einer Weile fleißig am Lesen und ständigem "Korrigieren" meiner Teichaktivitäten. Ganz tolle Tips und hilfreiche Details. Auch wenn mein Teich sicher nächstes Jahr neu angegangen werden muss, habe ich evtl. ein Problem: Auch in "meinem" Teich (Januar 2010, mit Einzug übernommen) leben/lebten ca. 15 __ Molche (Bergmolche). Auch meine sind seit ca. 3 Wochen nicht mehr zu sehen. Ich habe zwar, trotz vielen Baustellen im Garten und am Teich, immer noch viele Steinhaufen und Mauern, aber eben am Teichrand auch noch Stellen wo Molche zwischen Folie und Ufer gelangen könnten. 

Ich nehme an, bevor ich nun mit der Ufergestaltung fortfahre, sollte ich die gesamte Zone absuchen, nicht das ich meine eigenen Molche begrabe?

LG,
Hans


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hi,

bei mir sind noch ein paar Molchweibchen am Eierablegen. Sind wohl welche von den Nachzüglern, die ich Anfang Mai beim räumen des Steingartens noch im Winterschlaf zwischen der Drainageschicht antraf. Bei der Hitze momentan nutzen allerdings auch im Garten lebende __ Molche den Tümpel um sich mit Wasser zu versorgen (gehen schon mal baden um die Haut wieder richtig zu durchfeuchten, das machen die Grasfrösche in der Nachbarschaft bei so einem Wetter auch immer mal. Planschen ein paar Std. und sind dann wieder weg

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Meine Molchis dürften heuer schon früher den Teich verlassen. Ein paar wenige sind noch da, aber so viele wie noch vor ein paar Tagen, sind es nimma 
Sonst gehen sie immer erst Mitte August. Heuer ist echt ein seltsames Jahr. Es laichen auch noch immer ein paar Weibchen ab, aber die meisten Männchen sind schon weg. Und zu allem Übel hab ich heute ein totes Männchen gefunden


----------



## StefanBO (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*



hkkleemann schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar, trotz vielen Baustellen im Garten und am Teich, immer noch viele Steinhaufen und Mauern, aber eben am Teichrand auch noch Stellen wo __ Molche zwischen Folie und Ufer gelangen könnten.
> 
> Ich nehme an, bevor ich nun mit der Ufergestaltung fortfahre, sollte ich die gesamte Zone absuchen, nicht das ich meine eigenen Molche begrabe?


Klar, in (auch sehr kleinen) Höhlen verstecken sich Amphibien. Molche habe ich hier (noch?) nicht, aber ich habe erst letzte Woche beim Gestalten am Bachlauf, wo eine Folie ausläuft, in etwas Weiches gegriffen und gedacht, es sei ein Brötchen, und auf einmal beißt es ... äh, Mist, falscher Film, es hat gar nicht gebissen, jedenfalls habe ich dabei eine __ Erdkröte aufgescheucht!


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Hi,

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es sehr sinnvoll ist, während der Bauphase die Stellen, an denen man grad werkeln will gut zu kontrollieren - da waren ständig irgendwelche __ Frösche, __ Kröten oder __ Molche, die die Falten  schon mal ausprobiert haben oder meinten, unter der losen Folie könne man gut nächtigen.


----------



## hkkleemann (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehen Teichmolche zu dieser Zeit in den Teich?*

Ja, den Eindruck habe ich auch schon gewonne ("...oder meinten, unter der losen Folie könne man gut nächtigen..."). Jetzt, da die WM vorbei ist, werde ich sicher den Uferrand endlich mal angehen können. Da muss ich mich aber erst hier im Forum noch zu dem Thema schlau machen. Evtl. kann ich den Teich ja doch noch etwas "höher" (=tiefer) bekommen, so dass mir (und vorallem dem Teichleben) ein Umbau im nächsten Jahr erspart bleibt. Denn durch die Erweiterung meiner Teichpflanzen wurde nach und nach auch das Wasser immer besser und es scheint sich alles gut zu entwickeln.


----------

